# Time for a d20 modern board



## Mistwell (Nov 16, 2002)

The d20 system games board is flooded with d20 Modern stuff.  Let's face it, d20 Modern will be a booming game for at least a year, and it should have it's own section on these boards.  Otherwise, it will squeeze out all other postings on non-d20 Modern subjects on the d20 system games board.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 16, 2002)

This was talked about in this thread. Basically, given that d20 Modern is still new, it will remain in d20 System for now. If it still generates that much interest in 1 or two months, the will likely be a d20 Modern forum.


----------



## Mistwell (Nov 18, 2002)

Given the sheer number of 3rd party d20 modern books coming out in the next 3 months (and given that the product has reportedly sold out at nearly every venue), is it really a question that there will still be a lot of interest in just 30 days?


----------



## Crothian (Nov 18, 2002)

People wondered that after Star Wars which was pretty big when it first came out.  Granted it iusn't going to get the support d20 modern will, but I think we can be patient.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Nov 18, 2002)

Hssssssss!  More forumsss hurtsss usss!  Burnsss like Dayssstar!   No more new forumsss!


----------



## EricNoah (Nov 18, 2002)

I too see the day when it might be needed, and in fact it might be sooner than later.  We'll see how it goes!


----------



## Mistwell (Dec 7, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *This was talked about in this thread. Basically, given that d20 Modern is still new, it will remain in d20 System for now. If it still generates that much interest in 1 or two months, the will likely be a d20 Modern forum. *




We are now at a month from release date, and the posts are still going strong in the d20 system games forum (and that is prior to the third party products coming out, or the second book in the game from WOTC). 

Are we there yet?


----------



## Darkness (Dec 8, 2002)

I've just checked the number of d20 Modern threads on the first page of the d20 Systems Games forum; there are quite many...

IMO, even if the d20 Modern "hype" should die down in six months or so, a d20 Modern forum might be a good thing for the time being.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 9, 2002)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> *
> Are we there yet? *



I'd say yes.


----------



## Mistwell (Dec 16, 2002)

Okay, assuming we are there now...what do I have to do to get it done? I emailed Morrus (a week ago), and got no response.  We have both moderators and users on board with the idea.  What else is there that I should do?


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 16, 2002)

A little dance always helps.  Oooh! And poetry!

Meanwhile, we're discussing it.


----------



## Mistwell (Dec 20, 2002)

I'm not very good at poetry, so I used a random love poem generator that lets you insert some of your own words, with a few tweaks at the end.  It isn't pretty:

Your skin glows like the K-Rations in my briefcase on a warm summer day, blossoms run red as the blood in the purest hope of spring.
My heart follows your cantankerous voice and leaps like an Abrams Tank at the whisper of your name.
The evening floats in on great Huey Chopper wings.
I am comforted by your Tactical Vest that I carry into the twilight of the were-wolf triggering moonbeams and hold next to the non-lethal damage on my Head. 
I am filled with hope that I may dry your tears of pain from that grenade wound. 
As my surgery kit falls from my Ghille suit, it reminds me of your double tap tactics. 
In the quiet, I listen for the last BOOM of the day.
My incapacitated legs leap to my mastercraft army boots. I wait in the moonlight for your satellite phone secret coded message so that we may party as one, leg to leg, in search of the magnificent green biological weapon of mass destruction.

The end. So sad.

And here is the dance:


----------



## garyh (Dec 20, 2002)

I nominate Mistwell as ENWorld's Poet Laureate.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 20, 2002)

Well, there's a thread over in the forum.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 27, 2002)

OK, you got your forum.


----------



## Mistwell (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks Morrus, you rock!


----------

